# Dave Canterbury video



## olddogrib (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone happen to know which model slingshot Dave makes the Whiskerbiscuit mods to on his video? He states it's a Wallyworld Marksman and it looks like a plain-Jane 3040 to me. There may be many others with 1/4" diam. yokes that would work, but I'm guessing the band center of the yoke is probably going to be the critical factor in minimizing arrow deflection (some models look to have taller Y's). The biscuit alignment for this mod was evidently a bit of luck. Many models appear to have the arms spaced close enough coming out of the grip to accept the tye-wraps. From earlier videos, the amount he was getting with the keyring/rubber band support was excessive and I wouldn't try it with the wrong arrow. Alot of that can probably be addressed with proper arrow spine selection. I'm a traditional archer and spine is the name of the game, something compound shooters aren't as impacted by. I'll give Dave credit, I've enjoyed his videos and he evidently turned his back on a bunch of profit-hungry lawyers, sponsors, manufacturers, etc. wanting to copyright-patent-mass-produce the thing . You have to admire that...... I know, with the royalties from Dual Survivor he's not going to be in the soup kitchen line any time soon. If anyone has succesfully made this mod to another wrist supported model (FS-1, Saunders, Crossman, etc) I'd like to hear that too. Would red tubes work, or is black required? ( I'd probably be shooting lighter steel balls) thanks


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

IMO the whisker biscuit is not a good idea.They are expensive,your bands will hit them which will stop forward motion of the bands and beat the bands and the whisker biscuit up causing them to break prematurely.


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

I never did like the whisker biscuit. I like the hfx slingshot design arrow rest idea but I want more clearance for shooting vanes. Yes I think red tubes would work but the arrow spine would have to be correct.
Arrow spine is one of the most important parts of archery even for compound shooters.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Spine dosn't mean as much on a slingshot as it does on a recurve or longbow.On the slingshot you are shooting down the center not around the bow like on a longbow or recurve.
For a rest try two round wooden balls on a 1/8"rod.They automaticly center your arrow no matter the dia.and they spin as the arrow passes over them.They do not rob the arrow of energy like a fixed rest.


----------



## olddogrib (Jul 28, 2010)

From watching the video, other than wear and tear on the biscuit, I assume at worst it would just pivot forward if struck by the bands/pouch. He pivots it forward to shoot conventional ammo. From some of the videos I watched here, it appears most of the energy has been transferred when the bands contract to their normal length, although there is some follow through due to momentum. Am I missing something?


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

masonrat said:


> I never did like the whisker biscuit. I like the hfx slingshot design arrow rest idea but I want more clearance for shooting vanes. Yes I think red tubes would work but the arrow spine would have to be correct.
> Arrow spine is one of the most important parts of archery even for compound shooters.


I shot 3D compititions for years, and made compound bows and recurves; arrow spine is VERY important in ALL bows! Since you are theoretically shooting center shot and the slingshot is no match for the raw strength of a modern bow, you could go with a fairly light arrow. The problem is for hunting, a heavy arrow penetrates better.... to a point.

Now I know this sounds fancy and over the top, but a fall away rest would be best so the bands and pouch would not hit. IMO You could also make something cheep and replaceable out of a flexible plastic. I will have to experiment.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Most of your recurves and longbows made today,not all of them,are hy-breds they are center shot or close to it.A true longbow or self bow is not center shot and you shoot around the handle.Arrow spine is a lot more critical on those bows than a slingshot.Arrow spine is important on a compound also.What I am trying to say is arrow spine is important on all bows.Bows that are not center shot ,arrow spine is more critical.My experiance with slingbow is they are not to critical,but you can get them to light.
I wanted to find a light weight arrow for a slingbow.since sassafras is one of the lightest woods around here I made some arrows from it.They were no good.They had no spine,like a wet noodle.Maybe if you made them 1/2"Dia. they would be ok.My 2cents.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Most of your recurves and longbows made today,not all of them,are hy-breds they are center shot or close to it.A true longbow or self bow is not center shot and you shoot around the handle.Arrow spine is a lot more critical on those bows than a slingshot.Arrow spine is important on a compound also.What I am trying to say is arrow spine is important on all bows.Bows that are not center shot ,arrow spine is more critical.My experiance with slingbow is they are not to critical,but you can get them to light.
> I wanted to find a light weight arrow for a slingbow.since sassafras is one of the lightest woods around here I made some arrows from it.They were no good.They had no spine,like a wet noodle.Maybe if you made them 1/2"Dia. they would be ok.My 2cents.


Carbons would be great but the cost defeats the purpose. Some cheep off brand aluminums would be a good choice. I like aluminum arrows because it is easy to make take down arrows. All you would need is a small pipe cutter, a chamfering tool, some field point inserts, some glue and 8/32 threaded rod. Now you have a package that could fit into a small pack.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Aluminum would be good for take down arrows.But I only shoot homemade wooden arrows.What would be the purpose of a take down arrow?If you were hiking and traveling light you wouldn't want to shoot a deer size animal and smaller game can be killed with pellets.If you shoot a big animal you would have to camp there till you ate it or waste it.If you are hunting big game a bow would be much better.If you just want to play with a slingshot and take down arrows that is OK too.Have fun.I don't see any practical reason for take down arrows.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> Aluminum would be good for take down arrows.But I only shoot homemade wooden arrows.What would be the purpose of a take down arrow?If you were hiking and traveling light you wouldn't want to shoot a deer size animal and smaller game can be killed with pellets.If you shoot a big animal you would have to camp there till you ate it or waste it.If you are hunting big game a bow would be much better.If you just want to play with a slingshot and take down arrows that is OK too.Have fun.I don't see any practical reason for take down arrows.


So you're going to walk down the street with a quiver? They're practical because the are concealed from overzealous law enforcement and the little old ladies that call them. It's called social camouflage. I think that take down arrows are cool, especially for fishing.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

To each his own.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr.joel
Where I live it is legal for a law abiding citizen to walk down the street with a quiver full of arrows,rifle over your shoulder,or a pistol on your belt.A lot of people don't like you to do that,but it is legal in Pa.and a lot of other states.


----------

